# Dash light bulbs?



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I know the gauge cluster uses 194 bulbs, but what are the little bulbs behind the A/C and heater controls? I have seen some 70something and 30something bulbs at the store, but can't find the info in my manual. Thanks!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i was planning on changing those bulbs out to LED's but those are 12v bulbs. you might have to hook up a resistor in series for that. 
i saw a bunch of LED's on ebay that have the resistors already. you might be able to wire that up.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I have already tried LEDs and I think they are a waste of money. Regardless of how the lense is cut, they don't evenly disipate the light, only direct it forward. I had a few styles in my dash, the 194 /168 style, and lighting sucked. I tried the direct focus and inverted cone style. My one dash light behind the A/C panel went out so I replaced all the 194s with red bulbs, but don't know the size or rating of the ones behind the A/C panel.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

What about trying wedge LEDs? Or did you try those already?


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Tried the leds. Don't light the light dispersion.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Do you really need the dash lights for the HVAC controls? The three dials are so simple I could probably use them blindfolded. How about multi bulb LEDS?


----------

